# Bred`s SeaHawk Lures



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

Going to be heading to Costa Rica for Tarpon on a charter for a few days and plan on bringing some of my own tackle. Jigs and lures. Since I can`t get any CoastHawks I`m looking at the SeaHawks. And I won't be on the Rio Colorado where I heard a lodge might have CoastHawks for sale.

I think I read that about some issues with the SeaHawks, but I`m not sure about that. And even if I did, that might have been been a while back and the current lures might be fine.

Does anyone have any experience with the SeaHawks and whether they are durable and well built or not?

http://www.bsfishtales.com/chawks.php


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

When I was a kid, my dad use to buy those seahawks in Louisiana. We threw them in the surf for trout and they were deadly. If they have not changed it too much, they are solid as a rock and throw like a bullet. Very heavy and fast sinking. Back then, I'm talking late 50's and early 60's, we use to hook up and jump Tarpon in the surf on occasion with the seahawk. I did not realize they were still made. Might have to order some. Good luck to you!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sea Hawks were big in Port Arthur back in the late 60's. The guys would spend the night offshore, cast them around the platforms, and hammercock the trout. Up to 12 pounds. Seems like they would drag bottom in the surf, they have lead in them.


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm not sure if what I'm talking about is the same Sea Hawk mentioned by others.

The Sea Hawk I am going to order is a Coast Hawk knock off, 2 oz, tri-treble hooks. The Coast Hawk is no longer made, but I understand a legend Tarpon lure.

Anyway, for $5, I'm ordering some to try out. And they have VNC trebles on them so hoping they hold up.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Isnt that just a painted chunk of lead? Seems like a tarpon would throw that lure in an instant?


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

It might be that way. But the original coast hawk was a popular lure for Tarpon. Probably before the times of the **** pop breakaway style jig. So maybe it's not ideal and old school. I'm still going to give them a try along with some breakaway style jigs using DOA Swimmin Mullets and Bait Busters.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

*Hawks*



bmckenney said:


> It might be that way. But the original coast hawk was a popular lure for Tarpon. Probably before the times of the **** pop breakaway style jig. So maybe it's not ideal and old school. I'm still going to give them a try along with some breakaway style jigs using DOA Swimmin Mullets and Bait Busters.


You've got the right ideas. Brad's Sea Hawk (plastic body) is not as durable as the COAST HAWK made by COASTAL MFG (wood body) but it is a very good knock-off. I've destroyed both on Tarpon. Sea Hawks are on the left, COAST HAWKs on the right. The plastic body of the Sea Hawk will tend to split. Lures are the cheapest thing about Tarpon fishing. Grab a bunch of them and go tear 'em up. Not sure where you are at but Marburgers in Seabrook has them. Breakaway DOAs will work as well. Good Luck and Tight lines.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

I have 8 COAST HAWKS made by COASTAL MFG that I purchased for a trip to Costa Rica that I didn't use. If anyone is interested I have them posted in the fishing gear classified forum.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Mizpah said:


> You've got the right ideas. Brad's Sea Hawk (plastic body) is not as durable as the COAST HAWK made by COASTAL MFG (wood body) but it is a very good knock-off. I've destroyed both on Tarpon. Sea Hawks are on the left, COAST HAWKs on the right. The plastic body of the Sea Hawk will tend to split. Lures are the cheapest thing about Tarpon fishing. Grab a bunch of them and go tear 'em up. Not sure where you are at but Marburgers in Seabrook has them. Breakaway DOAs will work as well. Good Luck and Tight lines.


The other problem with the Sea Hawks is the body will separate from the lead after a number of casts. What we did to make them stay together was place a couple zip ties on the metal shaft between the body and the loop where the hook goes. At least that way, it should stay together until a tarpon destroys it. Coast Hawks don't have the same problem. Mizpah is about the best guy I know throwing Coast Hawks at tarpon... so what he says about Coast Hawks and Sea Hawks is the gospel truth and you can take it to the bank.


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

I bought some Mirrolure 65M-11's as well, from Texs Tackle. These have VMS treble hooks stock. Texs recommended replacing them with single hooks which is supposed to reduce a **** throwing it. They put on Owner 4102-139 3x singles for me.

And I just found out after ordering the Sea Hawks and 65M's that the guide in Costa Rica (Eddie Brown) might not let me use lures because of mortality. But I don't know why. Could be because of trebles. So maybe the 65M's with the single hooks will be usable. What I'd like to know is can I swap out the trebles on the Sea Hawks. Is that advisable and doable?


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Scott said:


> The other problem with the Sea Hawks is the body will separate from the lead after a number of casts. What we did to make them stay together was place a couple zip ties on the metal shaft between the body and the loop where the hook goes.


I think you are recalling the FTU knock-offs which were/are junk.

The trebles on both the Sea Hawk and COAST HAWK will straighten out occasionally. I used to replace with 4X Owner, either by opening the wire or simply cutting off original hooks and using heavy duty SS split rings to install Owners. Also made some "**** pops" out of them using just the head/body back when they were plentiful on FTU shelves (back in the Telephone Road days). Replacing the trebles with single hooks might work but I never tried it.


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

I phoned Brad's about the trebles on the SeaHawks. They used to be Mustad, but they switched to VNC recently. So maybe they won't straighten so easily now. 

I'll probably leave the trebles on and have some split rings and Owner singles on hand in case the guide has a problem.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Mizpah said:


> I think you are recalling the FTU knock-offs which were/are junk.
> 
> The trebles on both the Sea Hawk and COAST HAWK will straighten out occasionally. I used to replace with 4X Owner, either by opening the wire or simply cutting off original hooks and using heavy duty SS split rings to install Owners. Also made some "**** pops" out of them using just the head/body back when they were plentiful on FTU shelves (back in the Telephone Road days). Replacing the trebles with single hooks might work but I never tried it.


Probably so... the only ones I've bought in years are from Marburger's and they usually sit in my tackle station unless you are on the boat. Inexperienced anglers having them fly back at me on the tower with those treble hooks is a thing of nightmares.... they generally stay in the drawer.


----------



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

Personally, I try not to use anything with treble hooks on tarpon...my nightmare is having two or three of them buried in my hand while trying to release the brute.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

A few weeks ago, I decided to put a few coast hawks back in the rotation. Before I put any on the boat, I retrieved my bolt cutters from the garage, gave them a light spray of oil, wrapped them in a old towel, and stowed them in the console just in case.


----------



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

Mizpah said:


> A few weeks ago, I decided to put a few coast hawks back in the rotation. Before I put any on the boat, I retrieved my bolt cutters from the garage, gave them a light spray of oil, wrapped them in a old towel, and stowed them in the console just in case.


That's scary!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Irish_Jig said:


> That's scary!


It's reality, if you've ever had a tarpon jump and had one come back at you. It happens. I usually don't have more than one guy throwing a coast hawk and I watch him like a hawk.... Not any that Mizpah has thrown, but I've had a few over the years where an angler doesn't bow to the fish on a jump and instead pulled a coast hawk right out of a fish's mouth and had it come flying past me. Heavy metal and large double treble hooks flying back at you... not a good combination. Ditto on the bolt cutters. Keep a couple pair on board at all times.


----------



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

Scott said:


> It's reality, if you've ever had a tarpon jump and had one come back at you. It happens. I usually don't have more than one guy throwing a coast hawk and I watch him like a hawk.... Not any that Mizpah has thrown, but I've had a few over the years where an angler doesn't bow to the fish on a jump and instead pulled a coast hawk right out of a fish's mouth and had it come flying past me. Heavy metal and large double treble hooks flying back at you... not a good combination. Ditto on the bolt cutters. Keep a couple pair on board at all times.


Scott...I really understand completely, which is why I mentioned I don't like using trebles. And I completely agree with the value of having the bolt cutters on board...one time I didn't, but that's a different story which actually involved a single hook. I just cringe at the thought of actually having to use those cutters.

Actually, I have had good luck replacing the trebles on swim baits with single hooks, but I've never tried it on Coast Hawks. Right now, I don't have a single treble hook lure in my tarpon bag.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

*Here's an example!*



Scott said:


> It's reality, if you've ever had a tarpon jump and had one come back at you. It happens. I usually don't have more than one guy throwing a coast hawk and I watch him like a hawk.... Not any that Mizpah has thrown, but I've had a few over the years where an angler doesn't bow to the fish on a jump and instead pulled a coast hawk right out of a fish's mouth and had it come flying past me. Heavy metal and large double treble hooks flying back at you... not a good combination. Ditto on the bolt cutters. Keep a couple pair on board at all times.


This was a **** pop, not a Coast Hawk, but it barely missed me...thanks to my finely honed cat like reflexes


----------

